# Wissant France Aire and Town.



## vindiboy (May 15, 2020)

https://ibb.co/album/52DLS4  We use Wissant a lot on our travels depending on the time of day we arrive at Calais from Dover, it is a Marmite Aire .Just  parking  overnight  really it can be busy, it has a lovely walk to the town and beach, there are WW2 Pill Boxes to explore and sand Dunnes, We arrived there last on March 19th this year but it was closed  due to the virus, no problem we found a good Wild Spot at  Sangatte  for the night as we were getting the Tunnel Train  on the 20th , so all went well.      https://ibb.co/album/YBXv3L  This is the Sangatte squat  it is a short drive from Wissant and close to the Ferries and Train, it is in the POIs.


----------



## Mr and Mrs Tupcox (May 15, 2020)

We always use this one nice walk to town and beach .We also called on our way home and closed but we manage to get a sack potatoes and tray of eggs from the farm shop .


----------



## Canalsman (May 15, 2020)

A regular stop for me.

The Aire itself is uninspiring but I always enjoy the walk round the town.

I didn't know about the pillboxes. Which way along the beach are they situated?


----------



## REC (May 15, 2020)

Both were closed off when we came through last week!  ,
The police were parked across the entrance to Sangatte...


----------



## vindiboy (May 15, 2020)

POI Admin said:


> A regular stop for me.
> 
> The Aire itself is uninspiring but I always enjoy the walk round the town.
> 
> I didn't know about the pillboxes. Which way along the beach are they situated?


Facing the sea  from the beach go left along the beach.


----------



## jacquigem (May 16, 2020)

There have been reports of bike thefts from campers here so take care


----------



## Mr and Mrs Tupcox (May 16, 2020)

jacquigem said:


> There have been reports of bike thefts from campers here so take care


That story has been doing the rounds for year..


----------



## jacquigem (May 16, 2020)

Last reported 13.3.20 - Camper Contact ?


----------



## peter palance (May 16, 2020)

vindiboy said:


> https://ibb.co/album/52DLS4  We use Wissant a lot on our travels depending on the time of day we arrive at Calais from Dover, it is a Marmite Aire .Just  parking  overnight  really it can be busy, it has a lovely walk to the town and beach, there are WW2 Pill Boxes to explore and sand Dunnes, We arrived there last on March 19th this year but it was closed  due to the virus, no problem we found a good Wild Spot at  Sangatte  for the night as we were getting the Tunnel Train  on the 20th , so all went well.      https://ibb.co/album/YBXv3L  This is the Sangatte squat  it is a short drive from Wissant and close to the Ferries and Train, it is in the POIs.


yes i like it thanks. please keep them. going if poss. ok pj positive attitude in.  negative situstion, pain? stay positive. thanks nice one.


----------

